# How'd you name your Fids?



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

I am not sure if there was already a thread like this (i did search but didnt find anything)

How did you come up with the names for your Fids?

Petrie came from The Land Before time, since he was a little guy, i loved it!

Flint/Flinnie- not sure how my boyfriend came up with this one...

Whats your story?


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

With Hermes his breeder told me he was the one out of his siblings that loved to explore and I always seem to name my animals after characters in mythology or religion or something. So when we got him I looked up Gods of travel and Hermes popped up and the name just seemed to fit him really well!
With Lemon when I got him he just immediately made me think of a Lemon so that became his name. Siren my brother named, and it seemed to fit (Siren as in the mythological creature, like a mermaid).


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

'Don't stand on the cracks or you'll fall and break your back' 

Luna and Ginny are because i am obsessed with Harry Potter lol i already had a guinea pig called Hermione :lol:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My hubby came up with most of ours, mostly based on how the bird looks (Snowball because of his white face, Fuzzy because of his fuzzy face, Pebbles because of the pearls on her back, Bubbles because of the pearls on her back as well, Cinnamon because of her cinnamon color, etc.) I came up with Hershey because I love Hershey chocolate so I call her Hershey's white chocolate!


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

Like KTyne, I like to name my animals after mythology. I also like to name them after the opposite of what I wish them to be, so I named him Ares, who is the god of war.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Cienna was named after a grape. Snow and Frost were a pair of WF Pieds and I got them during a snow storm. Buffy, Spike, Angel and Willow are all named for Buffy the Vampire Characters. Xavier is named for the X-Men. Confetti is named for the pied markings on the top of his head (he looks like he got covered in confetti).


----------



## chickiewawa (Aug 9, 2011)

I love the name Xavier. matter of fact that is my sons name. He is the one that named out tiel Ducky Momo from the cartoon Phineas and Ferb. I like your other tiels names too. Can your tiel Xavier say his name? I trying to get Ducky Momo to say Xavier.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Love all these stories
Peepers got his name because when he was little that was his favorite sound to make, peep peep peep.
Clementine was named by my daughter.
Their babies Riki and Ellie i found online after i Googled "names for birds" and these two names jumped out at me and just seemed to fit.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

awe great stories guys!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

When I adopted Moonshine I didn't change her name since she was about a year old and already knew it. When I adopted my next one I wanted to keep with the alcohol related theme and named her Midori. Keeping with the theme, when a baby tiel was given to me right before this last Christmas I named her Martini because I didn't know whether it was a male or female yet.


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

Nibblers first two days at home involved him chewing through a metal chain which held a mirror. So he was called Nibbler based on the character on Futurama (who eats everything) and also the metal cutting tool.

Colbie was named so because she is the cheese to Nibbler's chalk. Went through all the cheese varieties and colby cheese seemed to fit her the most. Two very different birds. Wanted something unisex as it's hard to tell the sex of pied tiels.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Ducky was named after the land before time character...didn't know sex, and he was always peeping like her.."yep yep yep". I chose Callie because I didn't like the name she came with (Candy). Their babies, Spike, Petree, and Littlefoot (Cera until I found out he was a boy too!) are all from the land before time as well.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, I like to pick names that nobody has used on a tiel, that I know or have heard about. So thats how I got Finn, from Finbar which in irish means red head and Finn has bright orange cheeks. Ace because hes all white and Cody because I like that name, LOL


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

In Southern a doodlebug is an ant lion, and it also means something small. You might still hear old folks say teasingly about a child or puppy "he's no bigger than a doodlebug!" I didn't think I'd have Doodle for very long, and that was just my generic name for a small lost critter. But after weeks of calling him that it's pretty much stuck. He's a little guy, only 79g right now, so it turned out very appropriate for him.

I really, really wanted to name him "Havoc" because having him has made me completely rearrange my life. But he's such an agreeable and gentlemanly bird that I just couldn't do it.


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

Apophis and Sokar are from Egyptian mythology, but I got them from Stargate: SG1. If I ever get a bird with a spot on its forehead it will be named Teal'c. But that hasn't happened yet.

Cadaver is because of my fascination with death, and life goal of being a medical examiner. Since he will hopefully be with me through medical school (if I manage to get that far) I thought it fit nicely.

Henry came with his name. He was already five or six when we got him, so we never changed it. Though I mostly call him Psycho because.. well the bird is psycho. I think he may be slightly senile now as well.

My future cockatiel will be named Delilah, from 'Hey There, Delilah' by Plain White T's. It's a really cute name, and the minute I saw a white face 'tiel, that name just seemed perfect.

My future-future-future (way in the future) Cockatoo is going to be named Moobear. This on is a bit pathetic  But it's after a role play character I made when I was young, whose life I played out right until he died a few years ago. I still miss the old guy. He was an insane, big white wolf named Muerto but everyone called him Moobear. Cockatoos have always reminded me of him so I've set that name aside for when I get one.

..I like to plan ahead when it comes to names.

@Dreamcatchers;
I 100% approve of your name choices  I had a litter of kittens named Riley, Spike, Angelus and Xander. BtVS was my life growing up, but since losing those kittens, I haven't been able to use any Buffy names. It just feels like bad luck, I suppose.


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

I name all my pets after food or drink 
Rat - cookie
Bird - honey and toffee( not with us) Bailey
Cat - cc
 I love food!!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Aero was named after my favourite chocolate bar( she was originally going to be called Horus but I decided to go with a more unisex name and thank goodness I did)  and Cupid got his name because he hatched on valentines day.


----------



## Moya (Nov 3, 2010)

Boshia said:


> I also like to name them after the opposite of what I wish them to be, so I named him Ares, who is the god of war.


That's exactly what happened to me, except it wasn't my intention---I named my white faced cinnamon pied bird "Angel" because he looked like one with his mostly white coloring, but he has turned out to be anything but angelic! He's a feisty, impish little creature.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

@Set Thats pretty awesome, i love cadaver as a name  

@Melgann- I love food too


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

Moya said:


> That's exactly what happened to me, except it wasn't my intention---I named my white faced cinnamon pied bird "Angel" because he looked like one with his mostly white coloring, but he has turned out to be anything but angelic! He's a feisty, impish little creature.


 Bahaha, they get you like that xD. He's beautiful, though


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

We named our birds Aiko and Taro because bf and me love the Japanese culture, the meanings of the names really fits them  .

@ birdlover4life, the names finn and Ace immediatly made me think of Gilmore girls XD .

@ duckybird, Love the name Cera!


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

i got my little hens name from a sci-fi drama called "battlestar galactica", i called her Caprica and then it became Cappy


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Jasper: I was at the shop and the lady asked me what I would name him and Jasper just popped into my head all those years ago lol.

Jezebelle: I've always liked the name, intrigued by the story/myths, I've just changed the original spelling from Jezebel.


----------



## Moya (Nov 3, 2010)

Boshia said:


> Bahaha, they get you like that xD. He's beautiful, though


Thanks, Boshia, for the compliment. Angel's coloring is what originally caught my eye. I wasn't even intending to buy a bird when I went to my breeders shop, but once I saw him and he jumped out of the breeders hands on to me, it seemed like fate. My other tiel, Louie, would disagree.... He thinks it was bad karma.... But hopefully Angel will start to grow on him.

Below is a photo of Angel engaged in his favorite activity--eating freeze dried veggies.


----------



## helenut (Feb 8, 2011)

My first birds were lovebirds which I called Jem and Scout from To Kill a Mockingbird. (Scout got rehomed). Then I got another lovebird and called him Ripley as the previous day I had gone to the Ripley's believe it or not museum in London and it just felt right .

The cockatiel pair I have I call "Mr & Mrs Tiel" - very original I know!

Got another female cockatiel called Sabriel as I was stuck for a name for ages (for over 2 months she was called "Mrs Grey Tiel") and someone suggested maybe using a name from a book, and I was reading a book called Sabriel at the time.

We've also got 2 budgies called Cloud and Bella - very simply because Cloud is sky blue and white, and Bella is beautiful!

And my newest baby boy cockatiel is called Zukki. My boyfriend wanted to name him; his guild friend on world of warcraft is called Zuuki - he said the name as a joke but I liked it, so that just stuck too!

So that's all of us! Jem, Ripley, Mr&Mrs Tiel, Sabriel, Cloud, Bella and Zukki!


----------



## Kay (Aug 11, 2011)

When we got Hardie we had no idea if she was male or female, and we didn't even have a unisex name to pick. Thankfully though she was very chirpy on the first couple of days we had her so we named her after the Hadeda Ibis back in SA. That bird is LOUD. The video does not do it justice. We were woken up by them flying over the house calling every morning at 6am! 

If I'd have known she was a girl I'd have called her something different, but Hardie has stuck and it suits her - despite her being virtually silent nowadays!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Where to start?

My family and I love the TV series NCIS.

When we got our first bird from my wife's friend she named him Tony after the character.

Then I got a companion bird for him hoping to quiet him down, my youngest son named her Abby also from the series, and that set the precedent.

Next came McGee, who I got because he was hand fed and very tame.

My wife got Ziva for me (we named her Gibbs at first because we were wrong about gender)

My wife fell in love with a clear pied bird she saw on here (he was bright yellow all over) so I got her one that look as close to it as I could. So then we had Kate.

Ducky was a spur of the moment purchase. My oldest son and I were at the flea market and this lady had a tiel and cage for sale. My oldest boy bought him and named him Ducky. It really fits too... he is the noisiest one in my flock... loves to hear himself.

I did get another Lutino male a little over a month ago and named him Gibbs again... but none of my flock accepted him... He was getting beat up and chased off all the time so I re-homed him when I sold one of my hand-fed babies.

I plan on naming any babies I keep after NCIS LA characters.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

*aww!*



Moya said:


> Thanks, Boshia, for the compliment. Angel's coloring is what originally caught my eye. I wasn't even intending to buy a bird when I went to my breeders shop, but once I saw him and he jumped out of the breeders hands on to me, it seemed like fate. My other tiel, Louie, would disagree.... He thinks it was bad karma.... But hopefully Angel will start to grow on him.
> 
> Below is a photo of Angel engaged in his favorite activity--eating freeze dried veggies.


aww he is beautiful! exactly what caught my eye with Cappy, i would love to mate them and have pretty little white chicks


----------



## Moya (Nov 3, 2010)

calex89 said:


> aww he is beautiful! exactly what caught my eye with Cappy, i would love to mate them and have pretty little white chicks


I've seen photos of your Cappy--she is a pretty bird. Or as my Angel would say, a "pretty boyd."


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

aww you gota love em


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

It's funny how we come up with names sometimes they pop out sometimes it takes days if not weeks to come up with one. Most of mine just pop out.
When I first got Nero I had been thinking about getting a bird for awhile so I already had it pick out he is named after the main charactor(sp) in Devil may cry 4
Neveen it just popped out because I have to have like lettered pairs
Orchid I just love that as a name and it is also a beautiful flower
Oliver was supposed to be Ophelia but he is a boy and that doesn't work
Karma because it's cute and Kavo because I needed an unusal K name to match Karma
Dante is named after thecharacter in the other devil may cry video games.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Moya said:


> I've seen photos of your Cappy--she is a pretty bird. Or as my Angel would say, a "pretty boyd."


Would that be a Boston accent?


----------



## Moya (Nov 3, 2010)

pink.snootchies said:


> Would that be a Boston accent?


Or the Bronx. I'm not sure when he ever visited either of those two places!


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

So i asked my bf last night how he came up with the name Flint.
and he had been thinking (where it started hes not sure) but somehow he came to Firestarter by Prodigy (i think it was because i was watching an Episode of the Venture Bros that refrences that music video) and the lead singer is keith Flint, and he thought Flint was a great name for her because of her markings


----------

